# Betta Boy Has A Lump



## Marci99205 (Dec 13, 2011)

My Betta has had this lump for a few months, it appears to be getting bigger but he doesn't seem affected by it? Has anyone else run into this?

<a href="http://s140.photobucket.com/albums/r27/marci99203/?action=view&current=2012-06-26162221.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r27/marci99203/2012-06-26162221.jpg" border="0" alt="Uploaded from the Photobucket Android App"></a>


----------



## Marci99205 (Dec 13, 2011)

I didn't realize the link wasn't working... here he is


----------



## Marci99205 (Dec 13, 2011)

Any body have any ideas? I would like to get him better


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

He looks like he has two lumps - one along the flank towards his tail too. I don't know if that's just the photo.
Now, I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but it looks like a tumour. Whether it is malignant or non-malignant is the question, and there's no way to tell from looking at him. 
Don't get drawn into treatment - salt keeps parasites off, but that's not the issue (even if it's a parasite, it's in already) and melafix, pimafix etc don't claim to work on internal maladies. Keep him in clean water and see how he does - all you can do (IMHO) is take good care of him and if it's non-malignant, all that will be hurt is his self-esteem.


----------



## Marci99205 (Dec 13, 2011)

I think the second bumb is just the way he is posing. I was thinking it was a tumor too. He's such a pretty guy and full of personality. I have him in a planted 5.5 with ghost shrimp, I do a weekly gallon water change. He seems healthy and happy, hopefully he will be able to live with it. Thank you!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have had to deal with this myself.Most of the time this is from a dragon gene,which is a wild type thing.The iridescence will actually build up onto the cells and will cause this.I had to put a stop to my dragon lines because of the tumors being a heredetary thing.Best thing you can do is give him a good life with great foods and stuff.He may live a long time with it,or it may take him fast.Enjoy the little man while hes with you.

Edit to add,dont use pima mela or bettafix on him,they irritate the labrynth organ.It would do more harm than good.


----------

